# Pigeon egg shortly to hatch ... Feeding Confusion?!



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually pigeons egg's are not artificially incubated because of their helplessness at hatching..the hatchling (aka "newborn") will be very fragile so you will have to be carefull if you can not find a rehabber near you to help you. here is a link for feeding a tiny one, as this one will be if it hatches.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/FeedingTip/easyhandfeeding.htm


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sonict39 said:


> Is the syringe/balloon method suitable for new born? If, so should the nostrils enter the syringe or should I be keeping those out? Is this method the most suitable in preventing the formula from going into the lungs?
> 
> I plan to use Kaytee formula as believed that this contained everything they needed to grow healthy, however from reading other threads, some suggest supplementing with probiotic yoghurt etc but then others say do not! If it is appropriate to supplement, how much, how often?
> 
> ...


Do not let the nostrils go into the formula. This would kill a human, and it would kill a bird even faster. They don't have gills. Generally the balloon/syringe/artificial parent's mouth method lets the squab get the formula in a more natural way so that they are less likely to inhale the formula. It lets the bird get the formula at their own pace. 

Kaytee is ok to use. I'm not sure about the yogurt--it has worked for some people. It might work better to get probiotics elsewhere, as birds don't really digest dairy well. You might check with your vet to see if there is something you can order through them. 

Before the chick is born it would be advisable to find a good avian vet in your area just in case. 
You might also build/buy a birdy med kit: http://mnpigeonforum.freeforums.org/first-aid-kit-suggestions-t151.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Do not let the nostrils go into the formula. This would kill a human, and it would kill a bird even faster. They don't have gills. Generally the balloon/syringe/artificial parent's mouth method lets the squab get the formula in a more natural way so that they are less likely to inhale the formula. It lets the bird get the formula at their own pace.
> 
> Kaytee is ok to use. I'm not sure about the yogurt--it has worked for some people. It might work better to get probiotics elsewhere, as birds don't really digest dairy well. You might check with your vet to see if there is something you can order through them.
> 
> ...



well to say they can not put their nostrils in where they eat is really not true.. they will plunge their beak all the way up to eat and gulp food..they do from the parents crops too..and if one is using the baby bottle method.. not sure if you have done this before, but they usually do dip their beaks in pretty deep and then you have to wipe them off....as far as the probiotics goes the kaytee exact has them in there as well as digestive enzymes.. there is no need to add anything..unless there is a situation of slow crop or digestive problems..


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sonict39 said:


> To cut a long story short, I have ended up with a pigeon egg in my incubator (which I have used to hatch chickens previously!) ... it appears to be developing and I am hoping it is going to successfully hatch soon.
> 
> Basically, I am happy with my incubation etc as all seems well and have a brooder which Im sure from reading up will be appropriate to keep the youngster in. However, my issue is that I have done SO much reading and research as to feeding I am now totally confused as to what is the best method etc!
> 
> ...


My question is why would one do this at all ? Since the life span of a pigeon can be as long as 20 years, are you going to care for this bird, take it to a vet for shots, etc and care for this bird for maybe the next 20 years ?


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> well to say they can not put their nostrils in where they eat is really not true.. they will plunge their beak all the way up to eat and gulp food..they do from the parents crops too..and if one is using the baby bottle method.. not sure if you have done this before, but they usually do dip their beaks in pretty deep and then you have to wipe them off....as far as the antibiotics goes the kaytee exact has them in there as well as digestive enzymes.. there is no need to add anything..unless there is a situation of slow crop or digestive problems..


I have done it a little bit. I thought they meant making it so deep that the nostrils would be continuously covered. I'm exhausted and dealing with family crap at the moment--I guess I didn't read accurately or something.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you are determined to do this, these threads may be of help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/help-egg-is-hatching-and-i-dont-have-a-clue-47170.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/feeding-help-needed-for-newly-hatched-pigeons-47336.html

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> My question is why would one do this at all ? Since the life span of a pigeon can be as long as 20 years, are you going to care for this bird, take it to a vet for shots, etc and care for this bird for maybe the next 20 years ?


People take in all kinds of creatures as pets- sometimes knowing the responsibility involved, and sometimes not. If he or she is determined and dedicated enough to take on this project, why do you feel a need to question their commitment? Esp when as the original poster has already pointed out- they were simply asking for advice on how to care for this bird once it hatches. Seems to me that they are being really proactive. 

Ultimately your question could be asked of every single person on this forum that has a pigeon or dove. Heck- none of us should have any! They could live to be 20 years old!  

I know I am going on a bit, but your comment really rubbed me the wrong way. You breed how many birds per year? Who are you to judge someone wanting to hatch this one little egg and see if they can raise it?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Warren--you post a true/correct aanswer--then get Questioned.
BUT--I'm sure "SONTIC 39" will post ever day to keep us up to date.
And NayNay will keep him informed on what to do next to keep the bird alive and Healthy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NayNay said:


> People take in all kinds of creatures as pets- sometimes knowing the responsibility involved, and sometimes not. If he or she is determined and dedicated enough to take on this project, why do you feel a need to question their commitment? Esp when as the original poster has already pointed out- they were simply asking for advice on how to care for this bird once it hatches. Seems to me that they are being really proactive.
> 
> Ultimately your question could be asked of every single person on this forum that has a pigeon or dove. Heck- none of us should have any! They could live to be 20 years old!
> 
> I know I am going on a bit, but your comment really rubbed me the wrong way. You breed how many birds per year? Who are you to judge someone wanting to hatch this one little egg and see if they can raise it?


I think what was being implied was amatures feeding pigeon and dove new hatchling/s is a hard thing to do even for an experienced person and can put the new life that was purposley grown or allowed to be created only to put the small life in jeopardy because it is such a difficult thing to do for a new hatchling just out of the shell... so why put them at risk and create that?... not sure. finding an orphan that is already here and in need is a different story. And just a reminder if one just wants a house pet there are many already in need of homes. so you see there are reasons to just toss the egg out if it is an early stage egg.. but humans have their wants firsts and want to try or do or have or make an experience out of something..as said not sure what it is..perhaps it is a need to nuture something other than oneself..? but then if the hatchling dies what is the point.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope you dont have a job to go to for the first few days, a baby pigeon needs to be fed every few hrs even at night. I did the same thing you are doing it took 4 of us working shifts for the first week. After that things calmed down some, that is really when the fun starts.
Dave


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I did not want to slam you, just making sure you had the time. And after that baby gets to be 2 weeks old really is when the fun starts. We named him The Turd Bird, caus they poop a lot. He was a indoor/outdoor bird and went every place with us. He would go with me to work and either hang out all day or go home.
Dave


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sonict39 said:


> and unfortunately i wouldnt have had the heart to just throw it away and ignore it, sorry


if you are on a public forum it is probably slim everyone is going to tell you what you want to hear.. so you should be realistic about that and they are not "slamming" you if they are just sharing what they know is right.

as far as ignoring the egg.. as a pigeon keeper I give 10 eggs at a time to the crows..it is called population control and has to be done in a loft evironment... oh and I have a heart too., but I also have a brain and it tells me it is just like the chicken's egg I ate for breakfast..so it is funny you drama the egg like it is already alive with a little featherd baby it.. it is not in the first week.. and everyone has their personal choice of when to throw a pigeon egg out.. or ,allow it to come to life on chance it may or may not survive for ones own enjoyment.


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There was no site like this 25 yrs ago, we used an eye droper and Gerbur baby food. He was the only baby you didnt have to tell to eat his peas.lol
Dave


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sonict39 said:


> OMG, i came onto this site for help and guidance from so called experts and i cannot believe the arguments and nastiness now coming!! im really shocked!! the title of my post was advice in relation to feeding?!?! so thank you to those of you who were helpful and kind ... the rest of you ... well ... i hope u find someone else on here soon who was trying to do the right thing and pick on them!!


Don't be surprised. This is the internet and mankind you're talking to. There will be bickering etc. 

A lot of times people bring home birds without understanding what they need. I think seeing many tragedies over time because of this has hardened many of our members towards newcomers. They worry that new people do not know the needs of what they take on and have seen birds suffer horrifically as a result in the past.

I've been bashed over the head before too--but don't take it personally, it's the internet. Nobody can see you to evaluate better what you mean, who you are, etc. This causes many arguments that would never have happened face-to-face. 

Not to mention that there is a reason as a child I preferred the company of pets over people.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint you Sonict39.
I've been posting on this site 6-7-8 years.
John D. & Terry did not agree with how I posted a few answers --grammer/spelling--and Has BANNED me several times.
And Now you telling me to "STOP" posting comments ?????????????????
Looks like the truth may Hurt some of the "know-it all--Members.
And Libis is correct--We can not see facial Expressions or Accents or Jesters of the member posting Comments.


----------



## sonict39 (Aug 3, 2011)

skytx, u are hilarious!!! obviously sitting there waiting for newbies like me to post so you can start arguments, like a school ground bully!!! sounds like someone needs to get out more ... :S


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sonict39 said:


> OMG, i came onto this site for help and guidance from so called experts and i cannot believe the arguments and nastiness now coming!! im really shocked!! the title of my post was advice in relation to feeding?!?! so thank you to those of you who were helpful and kind ... the rest of you ... well ... i hope u find someone else on here soon who was trying to do the right thing and pick on them!!


It is too bad you were put off by others opinions some learn from them. but if not wanted.. usually one just skips over those and takes the info they want to hear and go with it..not sure why the sensitivity.. I think it is good to move on as the egg may hatch and seems you have done allot of research to help it along... and the success will be much enjoyed here.. or the death will be much saddend also..so which ever way it goes there will be help.. most important is temp of the hatchling and the formula..needs to be warm.. do not get air in the crop, only feed when crop empties, make sure formula is at the right consistency..and do not aspirate the tiny baby which is not hard to do..and it could die from that pretty easy.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes sonict 39 posting comments for the "LIKES" of you keeps my Bowels running smoothly.
And makes you think how to respond to me.
It keeps your Brain active and typing skills up to date.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Why was sonict39 just posting exlamation marks?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Sonict39.
> I've been posting on this site 6-7-8 years.
> *John D. & Terry did not agree with how I posted a few answers --grammer/spelling-*-and Has BANNED me several times.
> And Now you telling me to "STOP" posting comments ?????????????????
> ...


Are you incapable of being honest? Nobody EVER banned you for anything to do with your spelling or grammar. The only reason you were ever banned or put on moderation is because your attitude towards new members and people asking perfectly sensible questions stinks. If you don't want to be of help to such people then, yes, don't post on their threads.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sonict39 said:


> Thank you for your helpful responses ... the link to handfeeding is perfect spiritwings and i will prepare. smithfamilyloft, from reading other threads* I did expect someone to comment such as you *have!! hence why i kept my story short as to how this came about. I was asking for help, not tellings off and opinions. If you hav any help to offer, then please that would be great but* anything else i would appreciate if you could keep to yourself*. thank you


 I was simply asking what your motivation is. Not telling off, or expressing any opinions. You are clueless as to what all is involved, as you are determined to see the egg hatch, discussion regarding the welfare of the baby pigeon is to be kept to ourselves....how sad.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

NayNay said:


> ....I know I am going on a bit, but your comment really rubbed me the wrong way. You breed how many birds per year? *Who are you *to judge someone wanting to hatch this one little egg and see if they can raise it?


 Because most people are ignorant of the work involved, and this is a pigeon advocate site, so why can't I ask a question that points out the work which is involved ? Sorry if my concern is with some helpless baby pigeon being put through hell, only to end up dead at the end of the process 90% of the time. Then of course we would miss the treat of the daily drama, and then the "condolences" when the poor thing dies. We who have been here long enough, have seen this unfold before, ask the newcomer why, and OMG you rub someone the wrong way.......geez.....

How is number of pigeons I allow my breeders to produce germane to the discussion ?


----------

